# Welches Frozen concentrate



## bearpaw8491 (Jun 7, 2022)

Does anyone know why Welch's Frozen 100% White Grape Juice Concentrate is unavailable in stores at the present? I've checked a dozen or more stores in my area that used to carry the concentrate and they all told me it was out of stock. This is my go-to concentrate for "Bailout Blanc", an easy drinking summertime favorite.


----------



## FlamingoEmporium (Jun 7, 2022)

Frozen Concentrates


Now that Welch's is no longer making the frozen concentrates, what frozen concentrates are you using that DOESN'T HAVE PRESERVATIVES in it.




www.winemakingtalk.com


----------



## salcoco (Jun 7, 2022)

I use the grape concentrate juice that Welch's or other provide just substitute for any water you would use in the must


----------



## bearpaw8491 (Jun 7, 2022)

Oops, my bad! I should have researched the site/google a little better. Looks like many brands of frozen concentrate have been discontinued; however, a member mentioned back in 2020 that Welches still has a non-frozen concentrate on the stable life shelf. Has anyone seen this product? It was news to me.


----------



## VinesnBines (Jun 7, 2022)

salcoco said:


> I use the grape concentrate juice that Welch's or other provide just substitute for any water you would use in the must


You mean the bottled juice? - get it without preservatives and use instead of water.


----------



## bearpaw8491 (Jun 7, 2022)

Don't think he was referring to the bottled juice because he mentions "concentrate". Here's his quote:_* "All of you looking for Welch's concentrated 100% grape juice....it's still available. It's now in a non frozen can, shelf stable. I've spoken to Welch's twice in the last 4-6 weeks. There's no shortage ot backlog. My local grocery manager (in NE Texas) also talked to Welch's. If you can find a store that can/will order straight from Welch's and not their supplier/distributor, you can get it." - *jbthompson1295 21 Nov 2020_


----------



## BarrelMonkey (Jun 7, 2022)

My local village store carries this (non-concentrated) white grape juice - though it is made from concentrate. I'm using a (32oz) bottle in my current 1-gallon batch of elderflower 'shampagne'. The only ingredients listed are grape juice concentrate and water.


----------



## bearpaw8491 (Jun 7, 2022)

Thanks BarrelMonkey, is this the white grape juice in a plastic bottle on the aisle with the other prepackaged juices? I got the impression that it was some kind of super sterilized/irradiated (to insure extra long shelf life without freezing ) concentrate that you still had to dilute with water for normal use. Of course, I may be overthinking this ! Do you remember the manufacture's name by any chance?
Thanks


----------



## BarrelMonkey (Jun 7, 2022)

bearpaw8491 said:


> Thanks BarrelMonkey, is this the white grape juice in a plastic bottle on the aisle with the other prepackaged juices? I got the impression that it was some kind of super sterilized/irradiated (to insure extra long shelf life without freezing ) concentrate that you still had to dilute with water for normal use. Of course, I may be overthinking this ! Do you remember the manufacture's name by any chance?
> Thanks



If you click on the link in my previous post it takes you to the manuufacturer's website - Santa Cruz organic. It's in a glass bottle, I assume you'd find it with the other non-frozen juices.

ETA: They have a 'Where to buy' tool on the website so you can see if it's carried by a store near you.


----------



## Jim Welch (Jun 7, 2022)

We're holding more dammit!


----------



## bearpaw8491 (Jun 8, 2022)

Thanks BarrelMonkey and sorry I didn't notice the link in your original post. I checked it out and saw that it was a pre-mix. It isn't sold in my area according to their locater. I can't even find "store brand" Niagara frozen concentrate so the search continues.


----------



## WinoDave (Jun 8, 2022)

Meijers carries Orchard’s frozen concentrate Concord grape. I’ve used that before for wine and it came out really good


----------



## bearpaw8491 (Jun 8, 2022)

Thanks Dave! I'm looking specifically for Niagara juice concentrate for a recipe I made 5+ years ago. Never thought I'd have so much trouble finding it these days.


----------

